# Omg! What am i going to do?!?!?



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

My tank is full and there is no more room for corals  If I can't go shopping for corals...what the hell am i going to do now?!?!? 

Hmmm....maybe a change in fish....yeah...that could work :roll eyes:

Is there a 12 step program for coral addicts?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

You aren't full, it's like opening up your closet and thinking you have no room to hang anything else. Just need to tighten up a bit.
There is always room for one more coral.

Bottom left hand front corner, right below the anemone.....

And please don't ever tell me about any coral addicts programs. As far as I am concerned, I don't have a problem, and do not need intervention. So neither do you.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

So you have options. 

1. Give corals away to me. 

2. Sell corals to make space. 

I like option 1 but there you go two options. 

Or 

3. Just enjoy your beautiful tank.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Hehe. Actually, the bottom left corner is reserved for a frag I am waiting for. LOL!

I was pretty picky about all the corals I put in the tank and really can't think of any I would trade or sell. Of course, I am joking around here. This time around I wanted to give corals room to grow, but I miss the excitement of shopping and finding new gems.

I have decided to trade in my Achilles Tang for a Blue, though. May add another fish, but that's all.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

1) bigger tank
2) Much bigger tank
3) frag everything!!!!


----------



## bc1281 (Feb 25, 2012)

If your interested Ill buy your Achilles from you.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

mattdean said:


> Hehe. Of course, I am joking around here


Oh, that's too bad. I was looking forward to doing group therapy with you.......&#128032;&#128032;&#128032;&#128032;&#128033;&#128033;&#128033;&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;&#128025;&#128025;&#128025;&#128026;&#128026;&#128026;‼‼‼‼‼

(And in case there was any doubt, I too am totally joking)


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Canada Corals has some great magnet rocks you can put on that empty back glass and fill with more corals.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

^ His tank is 3 side viewing


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

notclear said:


> ^ His tank is 3 side viewing


What he said


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

bc1281 said:


> If your interested Ill buy your Achilles from you.


Cool. I have someone else who asked already. Just seeing what comes of that. I'll let you know if it's still available. Cheers


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*Achilles Tang*

Good Evening Matt:

Re : Achilles Tang

If the sale/trade does not go thru, kindly let me know as have a 242 Gallon Cube and the Achilles would look stunning in it !

Amen,

Neil
Mississauga
416-346 0771


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

aks72ca said:


> Good Evening Matt:
> 
> Re : Achilles Tang
> 
> ...


Sure. Will do.


----------

